# keeping roaches and locust together



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i keep my breeding roaches separate but could i keep the locust in with my feeder roaches, the reason i ask is dont want another tub setup.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

mr stroudy said:


> i keep my breeding roaches separate but could i keep the locust in with my feeder roaches, the reason i ask is dont want another tub setup.


Doubt it, roaches like it dark whereas the locust like it light. Not sure whether they would fight and kill eachother too lol


----------

